# Help Decoding tractor



## codyford tractor (Jul 23, 2020)

We think we have a Ford 4000 but we don’t know what the KA stands for in the model number any help would be great.

Decoding serial number
Model number:KA114C
*Tractor Production Code:6D15B
Serial Number:C501082




*


----------



## codyford tractor (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

http://nouveauredneck.mywebcommunity.org/
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html

KA1 = Model 4100, Agricultural All Purpose, 1975-1976, 3-cylinders 183 cubic inch engine with 4.2" bore and 4.4" stroke.
1 = Diesel.
4 = Independent PTO, 540 rpm.
C = 8-speed transmission (4 forward and 1 reverse, in both high and low gear).

6D15B = The tractor was assembled April 15, 1976.

C501082, "C" shows that the tractor was assembled in the USA (Romeo plant).


Note that this is a model 4100 from the 600-series (7A), and that model was made 1975-1981. It was badged "4100".
Not to be confused with model 4000, Agricultural All Purpose, which had the complete designation "4100" (Chassies type 10). It was badged "4000". That model is from the earlier 1000-series (6X and 6Y), and was made 1965-1975.

So, January 1, 1975 is the official date for the model change, but there were some 1000-series units assembled in the first half of 1975.


----------



## codyford tractor (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the help


----------

